# trying to find wiring diagram for 82 rabbit



## ragtoprabbit (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm trying to find a colour wiring diagram for my 82 rabbit convertable. Can anyone point me in the right direction? What year harness and fuse box would be similar? Would it be easiest to tear the harness out and start from scratch? Sorting this mess is very frustrating....


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: trying to find wiring diagram for 82 rabbit (ragtoprabbit)*

Try the MkI forum.


----------

